# Offset Bow Mount Trolling Motor



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Starting to see more and more skiffs with their bow mounted trolling motors offset to one side of the hull or the other. I can see one advantage in that when an angler is on the bow they tend to block the view of the motor head when its deployed and its hard if not impossible to see the direction the head is pointing when I am on the back platform. 

But is there another reason why guys are doing this? I am interested to hear how it makes your boat track if its offset or any other input.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Tracks fine on mine offset. Couple reason might also be, Navigation light blocked, access to decks when not deployed, in the way when hooking up winch strap.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Hey Steve - I did the offset and am glad I did. I only use the TM MAYBE 5% of the time, but it's out of the way. As you mentioned, it helps with being able to see which direction the head is pointed, but it also is a little more out of the way when stripping a fly line. Fly line falls on the port side of the bow/deck and rarely (if ever) snags on the TM.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Get a tiller and you can mount it any where
My TM is mounted on the starboard side cause thats the where the original TM was. Since I'm left handed I remove the TM while fly fishing


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

Mine is set to the left on a gunnel plate that extends forward, puts it out of the way, when not lowered, cover it up with a wet towel on it when fly fishing. My skiff is an aluminum 16ft jet sled, it can be done with a fiber boat too. 

This one is a thumb drive with hold fast gps. Have a pic but the site won't let me post today.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What do you mean by offset? I thought they all were.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

permitchaser said:


> Get a tiller and you can mount it any where
> My TM is mounted on the starboard side cause thats the where the original TM was. Since I'm left handed I remove the TM while fly fishing


No tiller for me. Ulterra....



Smackdaddy53 said:


> What do you mean by offset? I thought they all were.


They mount some much further back than near the actual point of the bow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> No tiller for me. Ulterra....
> 
> 
> 
> They mount some much further back than near the actual point of the bow.


Ok I got you


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Dadvocate said:


> Tracks fine on mine offset. Couple reason might also be, Navigation light blocked, access to decks when not deployed, in the way when hooking up winch strap.


trailer guide posts hit it.


----------



## Bob Mozina (Feb 26, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> Starting to see more and more skiffs with their bow mounted trolling motors offset to one side of the hull or the other. I can see one advantage in that when an angler is on the bow they tend to block the view of the motor head when its deployed and its hard if not impossible to see the direction the head is pointing when I am on the back platform.
> 
> But is there another reason why guys are doing this? I am interested to hear how it makes your boat track if its offset or any other input.


Mine is offset for front deck lid access and more room on my casting deck


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

My opinion; you have a manual troller and your are casting at structure, you would have to keep going back and forth across the deck to steer. 

As seen below and no offense to the owner if this is your boat. But if I am casting to the port side at say a dock, I will stand on the port side. For me, not practical to have to go to the other side of the boat to steer.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Tailchaser if you have a manual troller.....well there's your problem in the first place....j/k. Yeah if you have a manual then I think it makes more sense to have it bow centered. But if you are like that boat in the picture (remote control) then being offset has no impact on your issue.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

I say put it offset on the same side as the push pole. That way you have line of sight to the motor head at all times. Plus it leaves you a clutter free deck on one side for getting on and off the skiff at the dock. Or just leave it off and pole!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Austin Bustamante said:


> I say put it offset on the same side as the push pole. That way you have line of sight to the motor head at all times. Plus it leaves you a clutter free deck on one side for getting on and off the skiff at the dock. *Or just leave it off and pole!*!


Maybe someday you'll get married and still want to fish....lol


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I had a clean fresh deck with no holes I would mount it offset for the line of sight for the operator.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Capt Honson was asked this on IG the other day. He said it allows him to see which way the trolling motor is pointed because the angler is not in the way and gives the angler more room.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

For my Maverick its the only way to fit a huge casting platform and not some dinky little "platform."


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

ifsteve said:


> Tailchaser if you have a manual troller.....well there's your problem in the first place....j/k. Yeah if you have a manual then I think it makes more sense to have it bow centered. But if you are like that boat in the picture (remote control) then being offset has no impact on your issue.


I love my manual troller. Totally get it for you guys that have remotes and need to see around anglers. For my style of fishing though, manual all the way every day!


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

All of the above reasons.
And, offsetting it to starboard allows it to be more out of way for right handed fly anglers, especially when stored..


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

When poling throw a wet towel over it to minimize line snags. Especially if you are fishing with someone without much line management skill, or in heavy wind. Or just use a bucket if that’s your style


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> When poling throw a wet towel over it to minimize line snags. Especially if you are fishing with someone without much line management skill, or in heavy wind. Or just use a bucket if that’s your style


Those are great ideas.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

If you're using a remote troller, off-set is the ticket! So many more + than - IMHO...
And not sure about guide poles but if guide poles were used on our set-up, it would clear when loading/launching. We have side bunks standard so not an issue.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

There is a welded plate with a gusset, lowered motor head is close to center of bow. When raised/stored, shaft/motor are close to center of left gunnel. The shop also put a plug into the gunnel to keep wiring out of the way.


----------



## Blackpearl (Feb 9, 2012)

Why are we taking about trolling motors!! This is a Microskiff forum...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Blackpearl said:


> Why are we taking about trolling motors!! This is a Microskiff forum...


And so? The title in the thread clearly let you know this thread was not something you were interested in so why bother even commenting?


----------



## Blackpearl (Feb 9, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> And so? The title in the thread clearly let you know this thread was not something you were interested in so why bother even commenting?


I just giving you crap Steve!! The next time I’m back over your way let’s fish.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Blackpearl said:


> I just giving you crap Steve!! The next time I’m back over your way let’s fish.


Any time! Always got a spot for you buddy!


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Wish mine was offset. I think cast netting would be easier, getting through guides simpler, tying off to the bow cleat less problematic, no worries about bumping the motor head around docks, no TM to block bow mounted nav lights and the other benefits listed above.

I have often though about installing a rear chock and keeping it there to clear up the bow until it is needed.


----------

